# 1130 3 point hitch



## Richris (Jul 9, 2014)

I have an 1130 that I think has a hydraulic problem.

When started, the 3 point immediately raises to the up position and will not come down until the tractor is off and the pressure leaks out.

I assume that it is a stuck valve somewhere; but, know nothing about the hydraulic system. I figure it can't be too hard to fix; but, don't know where to look. I also know that the charging pump is under the seat; but, where would the first valve I need to look at be located.

I want to get an idea of what I'm tackling before I start tearing things apart.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

